# John Hallows reports...



## GreatPig (7 November 2004)

In today's Sunday Telegraph, financial writer John Hallows is predicting a big surge on world markets between now and December 31 followed by a probable big market fall during the first half of 2005. He says the recent advance in the S&P/ASX200 has taken it "to levels I'd call fairly absurd".

He later says:



> All in all, direct investors certainly have a short-term window of opportunity providing they stand ready to take profits before January.
> .....
> A safe move for the risk-averse would be to put T2-associated returns into ING Direct, or some other bank investment paying around five percent.



(the mention of T2 refers to the Telstra buy-back that he mentioned earlier)

And, since he mentioned ING, if you are considering parking funds in ING, take a look at the current BankWest offer. It's essentially an identical setup to ING with an identical interest rate except that they're offering an extra 0.75% for the first 12 months (ie. 6% total). Unfortunately it's for personal accounts only. If you're interested, see here.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## brerwallabi (7 November 2004)

When you look at the ASX here it seems pretty obvious that a pull back will come, maybe back to the 3000 level, when is the question. If your in for longterm then you need not worry, if your new to trading and looking to make some quick bucks then tread very carefully and be very selective in which areas you buy in i.e.gold,metals,media,retail etc.(not a recommendation by any means) I believe too that over the next 6 weeks or so that is still a lot of upside left so make the most whilst the sun shines.


----------

